# Our Show Is In Less Then One Day



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well Zoe ((WelcomeStanger28)) and I are heading to our show tommorow. So wish us luck! Its Chinga and I's first show and I promise to get lots of pictures and videos for you guys. Wish us luck.

Maddie,


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Good Luck Maddie! I hope you do well and have fun!


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

YAYAYAYAY!!! we are gonna ghet sooooooooo many photos!!! yippee Good luck me and maddie!! Maddie you and Chingching will be fine and he will be a good boy EVEN if his brain does fly out the window at some of the events!!! and watch some of the other people, (I MEAN WATCH OUT!!!) cause they fly back to the finish and are super good!!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck Zoe and Maddie! You'll be fine, and I wanna see lots of pictures...
P.S Shouldn't you 2 be at school?


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

awww!! good luck!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Good luck. Have fun


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, we were at school -- bring it on Zoe


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

hahaha!!! we are sooo naughty when we are on at skool!!! Maddie don't get your hopes up on winning alot!!! Most of the girls walk over to the pony club and ride there!! They are goood!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yess but I hope to come back with good results, He'll always be my champion.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, the comp isn't till three its 6:48 am here and raining, checking the weather now.

Events - Day: Key hole, Ben - Bar - Aft, Diamond flag, Barrels, Drum and peg.

Events - Night: Sporting figer of 8, Clover leaft, Running tee, Bending

Featured Event ***Western Bend***

We will hopefully be staying till the end.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We picked up our float yesterday, pony almost walked on without a halter -- I had it open and went to fetch his halter and he walked a bit up the ramp. He lead on and backed off well.


----------

